# Eco Cleaning Business Name ... Help!



## Pikkle

Hi,

I am thinking of setting up a cleaning business. I have two clients already, but am hoping to get more and employ other people too! Early days yet, but I like cleaning (shock horror!) and would much prefer this job that my current one! (that I have had for two days, and its rubbish ((matalan)) )

I have decided to do an Eco Cleaning business, and have spoken with Ecover and they are letting me use their logo and I have said I will use their products. 

I just need a name! I can't think! I don't want anything cheesy, or cliche (like Green Clean) I'd like something catchy, but highlighting that its eco. 

Please help, I just can't think! The only one I could think of was 'The cleaning fairy'


----------



## Sam292

Not feeling very creative right now but just wanted to say good luck in your new venture! I hope you get lots of business! :flower:


----------



## jen1604

Could you have one that replaces the word with clean with green like Green & Tidy? Sparkling Green?


----------



## DarlingMe

Green sweep?


----------



## Thumper

Yeay! A great idea, I was thinking recently that Hereford needs somethings like this as the nearest I could find was Newent. Shame you've just bloody moved! Gr. I want an eco cleaner as I'm eco but HATE cleaning!
Can't think of any names though. Will keep thinking...
PS my new house is ace! :) You have to come visit x


----------



## deafgal

The organic maid? (in the us, there was a cleaning business that used the word "maid", commonly maid service, so I am not sure if it is very popular word)


----------



## New2Bumps

Hmm, I've had a lil think for the last 5 and hopefully some of these will give u ideas or starting points. 

I'd definately have a character related to the name, like the cleaning fairy you suggested (except there are already loads of those) and have a devil or imp, or some kind of bug or bee that could be green which would indicate the environmental thing and then reinforce that in your strapline.


The Cleaning Bug  - the kind of thing ppl often say don't they, I've got the cleaning bug... you could have a little green ladybug with a smiley face and multicoloured spots or any colour spots... Would be a cute and easy logo too and would def. hint to the green eco thing as ppl would initially think 'why's it green?' Your strapline could be simple like 'Cleaning Green'.

Queen Bee Cleaning - Queen of Cleaning Green could be ur strapline (lil green bee logo!) playin on the whole busy bee thing like hardworking, or mix it up like Bee Clean...

I also think 'pristine' is a good word, so something like Clean Pristine, Pristine Clean, Pristine Queen (could still then use Queen of Cleaning Green! and have a little cartoon queen or a crown with lots of emeralds and other green jewells in as logo).

So they're my faves! Green kinda ones (I know u don't want obvious but might give u some ideas) Gleaming Green, Green and Tidy.

I hope there are some good ones there for you :)

Good luck :D x Let me know what u decide on eventually x


----------



## deafgal

ecofrog cleaning service. why I pick frogs? because they are the first who are affected by the environment. and use a cute little frog logo


----------



## New2Bumps

ooh I like eco frog too! Would be a cute logo! Would also work with 'cleaning green' as strapline :)


----------



## Thumper

agreed :) frog for me too and love the cleaning green line


----------



## Cattia

We have an Eco cleaner (going to have to get rid of her soon as we can't afford her). She charges £18 per hour, which is around £10 per hour more than most other local cleaners, and she is ALWAYS full up! People will pay good money for this service. She also does extra jobs to help people out, like running clothes to charity shops or taking your bottles to the bottle bank.


----------



## Sam292

£18 per hour?? That's insane - could people not just supply their own eco cleaning products to ordinary cleaners to save money? Think I should start cleaning...!


----------

